# Rv Shows



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Here ya go !!!!

Listings By Date:

January 8-10th: 21st Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, Greensboro Coliseum, Greensboro, NC
January 13-16th: 20th Annual Colorado RV Adventure Travel Show, Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO
January 15-17th: 24th Annual Washington Camping RV Expo, Dulles Expo Center, Chantilly, VA
January 15-17th: Mid America RV (& Boat) Show, Bartle Hall, Kansas City, MO
January 22-24th: 43rd Annual New Jersey RV and Camping Show, New Jersey Convention Center, Edison, NJ

February 11-14th: 43rd Annual Minneapolis/St. Paul RV Vacation & Camping Show, Minneapolis Convention Center, Minneapolis, MN
February 12-14th: 25th Annual Richmond Camping RV Expo, Richmond Raceway Complex, Richmond, VA
February 18-21st: 56th Annual Kansas Sports, Boat & Travel Show, Kansas Coliseum, Wichita, KS
February 19-21st: 20th Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, Charlotte Convention Center, Charlotte, NC
February 19-21st: 21st Annual Las Vegas Sportsmen's RV & Travel Show, Cashman Center, Las Vegas, NV
February 26-28th: 17th Annual Rhode Island RV & Camping Show, Rhode Island Convention Center, Providence, RI
February 26-28th: 21st Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, North Carolina State Fairgrounds, Raleigh, NC

March 4-7th: 53rd Annual Colorado RV, Sports, Boat & Travel Show, National Western Complex, Denver, CO
March 5-7th: 15th Annual Atlantic City RV & Camping Show, Atlantic City Convention Center, Atlantic City, NJ
March 12-14th: 6th Annual Virginia RV Show, Hampton Roads Convention Center, Hampton, VA

April 8-11th: 5th Annual Pomona RV & Travel Show, Pomona Fairplex, Pomona, CA
April 9-11th: 4th Annual Iowa RV & Travel Show, Iowa Events Center - Hyvee Hall, Des Moines, IA

Listings By State:

California

* April 8-11th: 5th Annual Pomona RV & Travel Show, Pomona Fairplex, Pomona, CA

Colorado

* January 13-16th: 20th Annual Colorado RV Adventure Travel Show, Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO
* March 4-7th: 53rd Annual Colorado RV, Sports, Boat & Travel Show, National Western Complex, Denver, CO

Iowa

* April 9-11th: 4th Annual Iowa RV & Travel Show, Iowa Events Center - Hyvee Hall, Des Moines, IA

Kansas

* February 18-21st: 56th Annual Kansas Sports, Boat & Travel Show, Kansas Coliseum, Wichita, KS

Minnesota

* February 11-14th: 43rd Annual Minneapolis/St. Paul RV Vacation & Camping Show, Minneapolis Convention Center, Minneapolis, MN

Missouri

* January 15-17th: Mid America RV (& Boat) Show, Bartle Hall, Kansas City, MO

Nevada

* February 19-21st: 21st Annual Las Vegas Sportsmen's RV & Travel Show, Cashman Center, Las Vegas, NV

New Jersey

* January 22-24th: 43rd Annual New Jersey RV and Camping Show, New Jersey Convention Center, Edison, NJ
* March 5-7th: 15th Annual Atlantic City RV & Camping Show, Atlantic City Convention Center, Atlantic City, NJ

North Carolina

* January 8-10th: 21st Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, Greensboro Coliseum, Greensboro, NC
* February 19-21st: 20th Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, Charlotte Convention Center, Charlotte, NC
* February 26-28th: 21st Annual N.C. RV & Camping Show, North Carolina State Fairgrounds, Raleigh, NC

Rhode Island

* February 26-28th: 17th Annual Rhode Island RV & Camping Show, Rhode Island Convention Center, Providence, RI

Virginia

* January 15-17th: 24th Annual Washington Camping RV Expo, Dulles Expo Center, Chantilly, VA
* February 12-14th: 25th Annual Richmond Camping RV Expo, Richmond Raceway Complex, Richmond, VA
* March 12-14th: 6th Annual Virginia RV Show, Hampton Roads Convention Center, Hampton, VA


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the news article about these shows:::::::

Coming off a successful fall show season, Affinity Group Inc.'s Affinity Events will host 17 consumer RV shows during the 2010 spring show season.

Affinity Events and show exhibitors are combining efforts to bring the latest RV models and camping supplies to outdoor recreation enthusiasts across the country. The upcoming shows will also feature various campgrounds from across the United States, offering RVers a chance to shop and plan an exciting summer vacation, according to a news release.

"Our fall shows helped bring RV dealers and enthusiasts together at a critical time in the RV industry," said Tom Gaither, senior vice president of Affinity Events. "It was a win-win show season.

"Our exhibiting dealers moved inventory and buyers capitalized on 'Screamin' Deals' offered at the shows. The Affinity Events fall RV shows drew strong crowds and helped participating dealers sell to first-time buyers as well as long-time RV enthusiasts."

Gaither points to Affinity's strong connections to RV enthusiasts through its many clubs, services, media outlets and events as a key differentiator for Affinity shows. "The relationships we maintain with RVers offer us an intimate understanding of the RV industry," said Gaither. "We are proud to match RV buyers with dealers and we look forward to continued success for our show exhibitors in 2010."

New next year, attendees who purchase an RV at the shows will receive an "RV Getaway Gift Package," a one-of-a-kind gift package from Affinity Events. "We want to ensure RVers are ready to hit the road in their new rigs by supplying them with the best information and resources available," says Jeff Haughton, vice president of Affinity Events.

The package will include: Good Sam Emergency Road Service six-month membership, Good Sam Club one-year membership, Camp Club USA one-year membership, dry camping reservation at The Rally 2010, Golf Card one-year membership, Good Sam Club cookbook, Good Sam Club Road Atlas, Trailer Life Directory, Ultimate Camp Cooking DVD, a one-year subscription to either MotorHome or Trailer Life magazine, Woodall's One Tank Trip book and Towing/Dinghy Guides.

The spring shows will also include a variety of featured entertainment:

The Ultimate Camp Cooking Comedians, sponsored by Good Sam Emergency Road Service, Trailer Life Directory and the Good Sam Club, will be appearing at eight different shows to demonstrate easy, yet affordable gourmet camp cooking recipes. They'll also keep everyone laughing with their lively antics while they cook. Ultimate Camp Cooking will be featured at the North Carolina RV & Camping Show - Greensboro, Mid-America RV Show, Minneapolis/St. Paul RV, Vacation & Camping Show, Kansas Sports, Boat & Travel Show, Rhode Island RV & Camping Show, Colorado RV, Sports Boat & Travel Show and Pomona RV & Travel Show. 
John Holod of RV Adventure Video will be at four different shows sharing tips and techniques he has developed over 20 years of RV travel and showing attendees the smartest ways to see the country in an RV. His featured videos will include "Alaska: Highway and Ferry," "East Coast: Maine to Key West," "Baja Mexico" and the all-new "Rocky Mountain RV Adventure." He will appear at the Washington Camping RV Expo, Minneapolis/St. Paul RV, Vacation & Camping Show, Virginia RV Show and Colorado RV, Sports, Boat & Travel Show. 
Other special features at the Affinity Events spring RV Shows include RV expert Dave Solberg, presenting RV Safety, Turning your RV TV digital and RV Buying seminars; Live Shark Encounter performing live at the Kansas Sports Boat & Travel Show; and Sea Lion Splash performing live at the Mid-America RV & Boat Show. 
Visit www.affinityrvshows.com to find information on the shows in given locales.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Th largest RV show in the country is in Tampa, FL, Jan 13-17, 2010. Here is a link. phillip

http://www.frvta.org/2010-Florida-RV-SuperShow.asp

Here is a link to other US shows.

http://www.rvexpo.net/


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

jdpm said:


> Th largest RV show in the country is in Tampa, FL, Jan 13-17, 2010. Here is a link. phillip
> 
> http://www.frvta.org/2010-Florida-RV-SuperShow.asp
> 
> ...


Thank you JDPM. I was just about to add a note to that effect. You're right,it is the biggest RV show in the US!! Go every year and have a great time.

Rayman


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5thTimeAround, Jimmie, and John and I (JDPM) will be attending the show this year. We are all staying at Hillsborough River State Park while attending the show. John and I have been the last 3 years. We always enjoy it. See you there! Phillip


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

jdpm said:


> 5thTimeAround, Jimmie, and John and I (JDPM) will be attending the show this year. * We are all staying at Hillsborough River State Park* while attending the show. John and I have been the last 3 years. We always enjoy it. See you there! Phillip


Jeezzzzz...You guys are so lucky (staying at the state park !!!!) I'd have to hook up the dogs and sled to even think about going !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd love to go to the one in Atlantic City...anyone else going? We could all meet for dinner at one of the casinos!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

The Allentown, PA RV show is 8-10 January at the Allentown Fairgrounds. Not big, but the local dealers will be there.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Th largest RV show in the country is in Tampa, FL, Jan 13-17, 2010. Here is a link. phillip
> 
> http://www.frvta.org/2010-Florida-RV-SuperShow.asp
> 
> ...


It is funny how they market these things........ I am not sure, nor do i really care, but the Show in September In Hershey PA they call "Americas Largest Rv Show".

I am sure they both have some different statistic that makes them the largest in some categorization......... I would be curious to know the stats....... I have yet to hit the Tampa show.....but seeing the Hershey show is with in 2 hours.....well i go to that one


----------

